# Houston (Atascocita) - Group needs tank for BBEG!



## AntiStateQuixote (Mar 11, 2011)

I play D&D with a great group of people. We've played together for years. We're short a body lately. Wanna play?

Qualifications (in no particular order; these are all important):
1. *Mature*: We're all over 30. We sometimes act like we're over 30. We prefer to hang out with people that do the same.
2. *Dependable*: We usually play on Saturday nights about 3 out of 4 weeks. We want someone who can commit to a fairly regular schedule. Of course real life comes first, but game time is important too.
3. *Willing to travel*: Unless you live near Atascocita, it's probably a long drive for you. Are you willing to drive 30 miles NE of downtown?
4. *No anti-social behavior*: We're all friends. We do things together outside of the game. Our kids play together. If you're someone we would want to hang out with at a bar or at our kid's birthday party, you're probably someone we want in our game.

About Us
We play D&D 4e pretty much exclusively, although there's been talk of trying out Pathfinder for a future campaign. We do board games occassionally. We play Dominion sometimes. Game night is usually D&D. We have two primary DMs. I'm one of them. We like story focused campaigns that typically run 3 - 9 months. We do the combat. We do the skill challenges. Sometimes we even do the roleplay!


----------

